# Posting in the style of another forum member.



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Tommy Bananas

Humph...I couldnt care less about real life, here read these, you dumb ass

http://www.sciencedaily.com/news/health_medicine/diet_and_weight_loss/

http://thepaleodiet.com/long-term-scientific-verification-of-the-paleo-diet/

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/science/science-news/11683736/Five-day-fasting-diet-slows-down-ageing-and-may-add-years-to-life.html

Im out.


----------



## dannythinx (Oct 4, 2014)

Banzi

im not going to agree with you ever

im going to argue with every point you make

im going to troll the shiit out of you until you either a. agree with me or b. Give in


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

It's all a conspiracy, the mans out to get us.

@DeskSitter style


----------



## cris (Apr 11, 2012)

Nitrogen

i know everything there is to know

mods delete my account

oh,wait a minute,humble pie.........

nomnomnom-


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

@FelonE

Morning benders

I'm ill this week so thought I'd do a log so you can all see how I'm progressing with my illness.

Breakfast:

Oats

Whey

@Verno's sperm

A packet of rich tea biscuits


----------



## Kill Kcal (May 11, 2013)

IGotTekkers

Shagged this, destroyed that, went home smashed some coke and did the same again the next day.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Chicken....

Wheyman.


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

@buycrazybulks

Hi everyone, buy our pixie dust and you'll look like Arnold in 2 months!

Caution: Genetics, diet or effective ingredients not included.


----------



## dannythinx (Oct 4, 2014)

I'mNotAPervert! said:


> @buycrazybulks
> 
> Hi everyone, buy our pixie dust and you'll look like Arnold in 2 months!
> 
> Caution: Genetics, diet or effective ingredients not included.


if anyone ever buys this they need a slap


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

The T shirts have been ordered, you'll have them soon.

@Lorian


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

@HDU

Doing a photoshoot in 6 weeks.....gotta get lean


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

@HDU

Didn't get lean


----------



## zyphy (Jun 23, 2014)

FelonE said:


> @HDU
> 
> Doing a photoshoot in 6 weeks.....gotta get lean


lmao


----------



## Gavinmcl (Jul 1, 2010)

@Sams

does anybody know I'm getting an Audi 5?


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

Just done 345ml in my left quad, roll on next injection... Tomorrow...

@Huntingground


----------



## cris (Apr 11, 2012)

you mean i was supposed to tag @nitrogen

sorry mate,dont want you feeling left out :whistling:


----------



## toxyuk (Sep 8, 2015)

@Skye666

all men are arseholes..........


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

@Merkleman

Bishes be mirin

We're gonna make it


----------



## cris (Apr 11, 2012)

ashcrapper

if you want to be a mod pm me and i will send you a questionaire to fill in

fu**ing epic thread


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

@Hae

Fvxk you you racist.

I'm handsome guy but wife is ugly


----------



## Archaic (Mar 8, 2010)

@hackskii

I love this board.......

I love you guys.......

You British are so fu**ing funny and awesome, I love you guys and I love this board.

Man, I'm high...........

I love you guys.


----------



## Archaic (Mar 8, 2010)

@hackskii

I love this board.......

I love you guys.......

You British are so fu**ing funny and awesome, I love you guys and I love this board.

Man, I'm high...........

I love you guys.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

@NattySteveO

I don't want my heart to explode.

I want to test my natural limits

Fvck you dirty juicers


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

Duranman

Steroid users are sh1t and I'm awesome.


----------



## toxyuk (Sep 8, 2015)

Duranman

Newbie dont take steroids your cholesterol will be ****ed for life and you will die.

how much muscle did you gain on juice............ no there bad ......


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

@training

Anybody know a good PT?

Anybody recommend a new gym bag? Mines too heavy and hindering gainz and form.


----------



## toxyuk (Sep 8, 2015)

Tommy Bananas

99.9% of humans are thick i dont know why i even bother trying to communicate. you do realise everything you read is therefore s**t! you morron!


----------



## toxyuk (Sep 8, 2015)

FelonE

ronda rousey !!!!!!!!!!!! ill slap the next ****er that says that!!!!


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Archaic said:


> @hackskii
> 
> I love this board.......
> 
> ...


Still true to this day handsome.

I remember those well.

In fact all of them.

How is things man?


----------



## cris (Apr 11, 2012)

> Still true to this day handsome.
> 
> I remember those well.
> 
> ...


nice to know you are still here,keep sharing your knowledge :thumb:


----------



## Archaic (Mar 8, 2010)

hackskii said:


> Still true to this day handsome.
> 
> I remember those well.
> 
> ...


Will pm bud.

The posts and your info were epic btw mate, the forum took it a hit losing you as a full time.


----------



## nitrogen (Oct 25, 2007)

cris said:


> Nitrogen
> 
> i know everything there is to know
> 
> ...


Show me a single post where I said I know it all.


----------



## nitrogen (Oct 25, 2007)

Members trying to ridicule others. Hmmm, seems to work every time. If anyone really believes the OP acts the way they do in real life then you're naive.

To clarify, OP in general.....

Well there have been disrespectful posts towards nation, history and other members. But, no matter where you go you'll always come across one.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

@ausbuilt

Just dropping down to 5 gram cruise dose for a few weeks.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

@TELBOR

Up your dose

Tren ftw


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

nitrogen said:


> Members trying to ridicule others. Hmmm, seems to work every time. If anyone really believes the OP acts the way they do in real life then you're naive.
> 
> To clarify, OP in general.....
> 
> Well there have been disrespectful posts towards nation, history and other members. But, no matter where you go you'll always come across one.


lol, lighten up, no ones ridiculing anyone.

Its a bit of fun , I think the rod up your arse has a rod up its arse.


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

@banzi

f**k your IIFMM

Chicken and broc for breakfast

Chicken and broc for lunch

Chicken and broc for dinner

snack? Chicken and broc.

Bottle of whiskey over Friday and Saturday is clean as f**k tho


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

BrahmaBull said:


> @banzi
> 
> f**k your IIFMM
> 
> ...


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

@UKMuscle

Fvck natty take steroids


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

@dark sim

Feel my POWER!!!


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

@‌Kristina...im a mod... yay

im a 5%er now fvck being a mod.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

mal said:


> @‌Kristina...im a mod... yay
> 
> im a 5%er now fvck being a mod.


I want to make a career out of this sport, f**k being a 5%er


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

@banzi

You don't need many calories over maintenance to Grow

IIFYM doesn't work

Don't take advises from Tommy, look at his avi (This was the best one..lol)

Tommy, you are Fat


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

BrahmaBull said:


> @dark sim
> 
> Feel my POWER!!!


Im just giving my opinion, I can be a mod and still have an opinion, tread carefully now.

darksim


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

@Banzi

I will destroy you on every subject in every thread

Pm me if you need some advice


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

toxyuk said:


> FelonE
> 
> ronda rousey !!!!!!!!!!!! ill slap the next ****er that says that!!!!


oh


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

@HDU

Do my boobs look big in this?


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

Enzo

ive put on 40lbs and 4 weeks in to my cycle and aiming for another 40lbs by the end of it.

my routine is dumbbell curls 10x2lbs 5 times a week.

stalled last week so went down to 1lbs dumbbells, my diet is happy meals and ice cream.

my heart beat I 129bpm when laying I bed which means I'm burning more fat all the time.

please give me your advice so I can totally ignore it.


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Lol ****in quality thread!! Nice to see a bit of light hearted piss taking and no nastiness :thumbup1:


----------



## Gnats Chuff (Oct 27, 2015)

@Milky

Have you ever seen a live badger?


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

BazR

Stop being a pussy and smash some cycles down your neck you little b1tch

Daz Greenz

Leg press = 200kg

Squat = 200kg


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

If by 'posting' you mean masturbating furiously and by 'style of another poster' you mean over their avi, then I am Jnape25


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

@IGotTekkers

smashed 7 sloshers and boshed an ounce of white in one night, one let me stick it in her ear and it came out the other side while the others licked the earwax off of it.

But it finally happened though, after 200+ bishs bareback i got the aids but managed to cure it overnight with cannabis oil and a couple of carrots. vegan lifestyle cures all.


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

nitrogen said:


> Members trying to ridicule others. Hmmm, seems to work every time. If anyone really believes the OP acts the way they do in real life then you're naive.
> 
> To clarify, OP in general.....
> 
> Well there have been disrespectful posts towards nation, history and other members. But, no matter where you go you'll always come across one.


It's just BANTER...


----------



## cris (Apr 11, 2012)

> Show me a single post where I said I know it all.


i wasn't quoting you verbatim

i posted in stilo



take a chill pill


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

> Lol ****in quality thread!! Nice to see a bit of light hearted piss taking and no nastiness :thumbup1:


Agree. For the first time, UKM members are looking like a happy family..lol


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

@‌Miss Pinkie

I love the BNP


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

training

I need help?

Why don't you do xyz?

I cant do that because of zyx

Ok then why don't you do zyx?

I cant because it conflicts with xyz

OK then try yxz.

I cant, its too hard.

PS, if this doesn't make sense tell him you will advise him via PM :angry:


----------



## dannythinx (Oct 4, 2014)

Jnape25

gay innuendo

gay innuendo

changing what you said on quoting to some gay innuendo

fyi if you hadn't worked it out yet. I'm homosexual.


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

> Jnape25
> 
> gay innuendo
> 
> ...


But it's funny the 100th time he does it.


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

EpicSquats said:


> But it's sexy the way he does it.


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

JNape is that you?


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

dannythinx said:


> Jnape25
> 
> gay innuendo
> 
> ...


fixed


----------



## Varg (May 17, 2010)

barsnack said:


> @‌Miss Pinkie
> 
> I love the BNP


Say what you like about me, I won't take offence.

What the f did you say about me? *meltdown and ban*

Yeah, can't stand workshy layabouts.

I never said I didn't like unemployed people.

Fair play to them, they can all do one as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

EpicSquats said:


> JNape is that you?


dad?


----------



## BigKid (Apr 4, 2014)

@FelonE

Morning ****sticks

Pack of rich tea for breakfast whilst browsing the laptop I stamped on

Starting my bulk tomorrow, gonna keep it slow... Now at 5000 cals a day, losing my abs but sticking to my bulk

Starting my cut tomorrow, diet will consist of Greek Yoghurt and Whey and a bowl of tuna and some string beans


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

BigKid said:


> @FelonE
> 
> Morning ****sticks
> 
> ...


Lool nailed it


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

@‌lauri lozza

completed my 500 rep set for legs today and a thousand ab reps..

I had 24 inch arms back in the day..curled 300kg for 80 reps


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

> dad?


Grandma?


----------



## dannythinx (Oct 4, 2014)

felonE

heres a naked pic of my torso in asda changing rooms

heres a naked pic of my torso in debenhams changing rooms

heres a naked pic of my torso in next changing rooms

add me on insta!


----------



## dannythinx (Oct 4, 2014)

"1st post newbie"

rate 1st cycle please guy in the gym said its the way to go

2g test e a week split into 9 injections

1g tren e split into 5 injections

1d decca split into 5 injections

150mg oxy every day first 6 weeks

i plan to run the cycle 20 weeks

using trib, horny goat weed, flax oil and creatine for pct

shall i inject in the vein in my arm or groin?

not sure where to get the roids from though..umm anyone got any ideas?


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

@‌Milky

Have you ever saw a live badger

Why is the sky blue

I like drawing pins, what's your favourite


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Rich papaya is my fave natural fruit

Rich Peroni is my favourite natural larger

Making 95% more gains with my fu**ing 5% milk jug

#doingwhatyoucant #filternofilter #myjugsarenatty

- kristina


----------



## ironman1985bcn (Mar 3, 2010)

"Help with my dbol cycle"

Unsure if Ive seen a 100 or a 1000 of that look like thread.

PS: best thread in some time.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

I want to get in shape but I work in a bar all day

I want to get in shape but I work in a bar all day

I want to get in shape but I work in a bar all day

I want to get in shape but I work in a bar all day

ironman1984bcn


----------



## eatclean (Apr 30, 2013)

All our professional butchers work in-house directly for us offering you the best cuts of meat, freshly packaged.

You got stringy, fat covered chicken breasts? That's down to one of our external suppliers, it's definitely not our fault. PM us so we can placate you and keep you of the public forum.

BTW, have you tried out delicious, protein-packed toilet paper? Each wipe transfuses lean protein through the cell walls and delivers muscle-building nutrients direct to the glutes. Don't forget when ordering, we also do protein water, protein chalk and protein pillows (utilising the same new technology as out protein toilet paper!)


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

@harrison180

I really think that everyone should be killed if they don't work.

I have a large machete in my Capri, but I can't tell you about my past.


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

mal said:


> @‌lauri lozza
> 
> completed my 500 rep set for legs today and a thousand ab reps..
> 
> i had 24 inch arms back in the day..curled 300kg for 80 reps


your a bully, ive reported all your posts. ive tagged every single mod and ive even pm'd the pm himself.

mods why dont you do something about all this blatant bullying

mods, i dont want to complain but im going to complain.

mods im complaining again

mods im complaining again

mods, pay me some attention. how can you let the board treat me like this

@lauriloz again


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

@mateypeeps

just spunked all over my living room then head butted the Mrs

then the dog was giving me the eye so bumbed him then drop kicked him through the front room window

fvckin sick man hardcore


----------



## Gnats Chuff (Oct 27, 2015)

eatclean said:


> All our professional butchers work in-house directly for us offering you the best cuts of meat, freshly packaged.
> 
> You got stringy, fat covered chicken breasts? That's down to one of our external suppliers, it's definitely not our fault. PM us so we can placate you and keep you of the public forum.
> 
> BTW, have you tried out delicious, protein-packed toilet paper? Each wipe transfuses lean protein through the cell walls and delivers muscle-building nutrients direct to the glutes. Don't forget when ordering, we also do protein water, protein chalk and protein pillows (utilising the same new technology as out protein toilet paper!)


F*cking hell :lol: hahahahahahaha


----------



## gav76 (Feb 26, 2011)

@vetran

How old do you reckon my bird looks

Well fvck you lot


----------



## RexEverthing (Apr 4, 2014)

eatclean said:


> All our professional butchers work in-house directly for us offering you the best cuts of meat, freshly packaged.
> 
> You got stringy, fat covered chicken breasts? That's down to one of our external suppliers, it's definitely not our fault. PM us so we can placate you and keep you of the public forum.
> 
> BTW, have you tried out delicious, protein-packed toilet paper? Each wipe transfuses lean protein through the cell walls and delivers muscle-building nutrients direct to the glutes. Don't forget when ordering, we also do protein water, protein chalk and protein pillows (utilising the same new technology as out protein toilet paper!)


That was amazing! I love you!


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

eatclean said:


> All our professional butchers work in-house directly for us offering you the best cuts of meat, freshly packaged.
> 
> You got stringy, fat covered chicken breasts? That's down to one of our external suppliers, it's definitely not our fault. PM us so we can placate you and keep you of the public forum.
> 
> BTW, have you tried out delicious, protein-packed toilet paper? Each wipe transfuses lean protein through the cell walls and delivers muscle-building nutrients direct to the glutes. Don't forget when ordering, we also do protein water, protein chalk and protein pillows (utilising the same new technology as out protein toilet paper!)


and post of the month goes tooooooo


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

@harrison180

Anybody else get their Mrs to sh1t undigested pistachio nuts through a cardboard funnel directly in to their morning cuppa?


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

@‌big vin.

my balls are fvcked..start a thread about it.

my endos a pr**k so il take advice on ukm..start a threads about it.

start 50 more threads about my fvcked balls............

start a thread about a tren cycle......


----------



## nitrogen (Oct 25, 2007)

cris said:


> No s**t, i thought you were serious!
> 
> Is that the same rod you pass around the UK-M. Hope @Verno hadn't had it yet or we're all ****ed!
> 
> ...


f**k the multi quote function.

@lorian, we're experiencing some issues with the new UKM layout, but will be fixing it over the next couple of weeks. Cough(bulshit)


----------



## nitrogen (Oct 25, 2007)

@pscarb check out my Prep-Da series and add it to your wank bank.


----------



## nitrogen (Oct 25, 2007)

@vetran

Awrite fellas, Got meself a Lummix, check me mrs's arse out.

Look, sea and now a boat, wow.

Lake and check this out, people on the other side

Look. Look.. It's Moon.


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

Not read this thread fully yet but I can imagine it's not gone down well lol


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

My d1ck don't work, I'm growing tits and I'm an emotional wreck.

The majority of the male members on this forum


----------



## toxyuk (Sep 8, 2015)

Pinky said:


> My d1ck don't work, I'm growing tits and I'm an emotional wreck.
> 
> The majority of the male members on this forum


its not funny i am an emotional wreck have you seen my swollen legs and feet my girl friend doesnt love me anymore im ugly


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Pinky said:


> My d1ck don't work, I'm growing tits and I'm an emotional wreck.
> 
> The majority of the male members on this forum


Your dick it's big enoug as it is


----------



## nitrogen (Oct 25, 2007)

@banzi

I fu**ing hate people.

I've been to a holiday and stayed in a shitter. The lightning does strike twice..... I booked another shitter...


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

Frandeman said:


> Your dick it's big enoug as it is


It's as big as the one on your forehead  x


----------



## cris (Apr 11, 2012)

> My d1ck don't work, I'm growing tits and I'm an emotional wreck.
> 
> The majority of the male members on this forum


@duranman

i am natty

i don't suffer from that drug stuff

oh by the way i am natty


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

grow up thread closed

pscarb


----------



## nitrogen (Oct 25, 2007)

vetran said:


> grow up thread closed
> 
> @pscarb


Ha ha fu**ing lol


----------



## toxyuk (Sep 8, 2015)

fandermans DICK is always hard bitches but...........

limp dick - cialis

gyno -arimidex

overweight - DNP,clen ,T3 (stop eating ya fat c**t)

TREN - bedtime med.

NATTY - f**got! no hope looser wannabe.....


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

toxyuk said:


> fandermans DICK is always hard bitches but...........
> 
> limp dick - cialis
> 
> ...


Got a solution for any problem don't I?


----------



## nitrogen (Oct 25, 2007)

@JNape25

I'm the only gay in the village!


----------



## ironman1985bcn (Mar 3, 2010)

Uops!


----------



## dannythinx (Oct 4, 2014)

Pinky said:


> My d1ck don't work, I'm growing tits and I'm an emotional wreck.
> 
> The majority of the male members on this forum


so basically turning into a women due to high e?


----------



## toxyuk (Sep 8, 2015)

Pinky said:


> It's as big as the one on your forehead  x


two dicks are better than one


----------



## toxyuk (Sep 8, 2015)

im 50 sit on a deckchair sippin pina colada all day but because im a natty im still as fit as a PARA think ill join dads army guys!


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

Tommy bananas.

I'm right, you're wrong. here's a thousand totally irrelevant links.

IIFYM.

or that's how I remember it before having a break from this place. is it still the same?

good thread by the way


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

I am chef in big city

I do what f**k I like

I am great cook

my well done fillet steak tastes like s**t

frandeman


----------



## Gnats Chuff (Oct 27, 2015)

@infernal0988

I'm off to join the French Foreign Legion.

2 weeks later...

I'm back, they rejected me due to me being severely unstable and disturbed.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

CCTV and data protection is my living mate, I have been doing it for years,.I am an expert, I am a data controller for a large company.

I lost my job

f**k off pinky YLLS.

saxondale


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

You should only eat what a pre historic cave rat ate a thousand centuries ago or you will die

@essexboy


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

am i ready for steroids

i like beer and have been working out how into the gym for the past 10 years, all the while i have been dreaming of being a professional footballer.

i have worked really hard over the years to make sure i get to the cafe in the morning and the pub in the afternoon.

am i ready.


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

ILLBehaviour said:


> am i ready for steroids
> 
> i like beer and have been working out how into the gym for the past 10 years, all the while i have been dreaming of being a professional footballer.
> 
> ...


Would motorboat.


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

Frandeman

I left Spain to live in UK

British people are s**t

Fvck UK

Fvck baked beans

UK sucks

etc.


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

EpicSquats said:


> Frandeman
> 
> I left Spain to live in UK
> 
> ...


but the bitches its worth it


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

so the OP claims to have 17" biceps.

Most people on here measure their arms one at a time. not both together.

@con


----------



## Colin (Sep 28, 2015)

Calf pressing 295kg (without doubt) for reps.

Oops machines in lbs all along.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

EpicSquats said:


> Frandeman
> 
> I left Spain to live in UK
> 
> ...


Got it wrong mate...

I like British girls


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

> Got it wrong mate...
> 
> I like British girls


Sweet, I'll have the Spanish ones then, surely they're better.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

EpicSquats said:


> Sweet, I'll have the Spanish ones then, surely they're better.


You can keep them

Little warning

They can't stop talking lol


----------



## nitrogen (Oct 25, 2007)

@safc49

Currently I consume around 40-60 cans of beer a week, give or take a few. Would cutting down to 12 bottles on a Saturday make a major difference or does it need stamped out 100%?


----------



## Gnats Chuff (Oct 27, 2015)

@Lorian

"How do people find the new software?"

@TheWholeUKMCommunity

"IT'S FVCKING SH!T!!!!!!!!!!!"

@Lorian

(Silence)


----------



## dannythinx (Oct 4, 2014)

ILLBehaviour said:


> am i ready for steroids
> 
> i like beer and have been working out how into the gym for the past 10 years, all the while i have been dreaming of being a professional footballer.
> 
> ...


lololol i actually cracked up at my desk at this.. people are staring!


----------



## dannythinx (Oct 4, 2014)

i actually just keep popping in and out this thread to see if anyone's got the hump yet and people are calling each other cvnts.. so far no which is surprising


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

ILLBehaviour said:


> am i ready for steroids
> 
> i like beer and have been working out how into the gym for the past 10 years, all the while i have been dreaming of being a professional footballer.
> 
> ...


Fvxk me HDU is looking pale these days


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

> i actually just keep popping in and out this thread to see if anyone's got the hump yet and people are calling each other cvnts.. so far no which is surprising


Danny, you're a ****.


----------



## dannythinx (Oct 4, 2014)

latblaster said:


> Danny, you're a ****.


you must have been speaking to my wife


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Fvxk me HDU is looking pale these days


fu**ing lol'd


----------



## cris (Apr 11, 2012)

> you must have been humping my wife


fixed @JNape25 style


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

cris said:


> fixed @JNape25 style


change wife to dad for that one..


----------



## nitrogen (Oct 25, 2007)

@dannythinx

how many of you guys drink raw eggs? sounds wrong but stick them in a protein shake and their tasteless.. the wife thinks im *a c**t* but do you guys do this?

Rocky fu**ing Balboa


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Your mums so poor she uses Cheerios as earings

Cartman


----------



## dannythinx (Oct 4, 2014)

cris said:


> fixed @JNape25 style


more like my wife would be humping him with a strap on black mamba


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

MissMartinez said:


> @Skye666
> 
> Ya all need to wind your scrawny necks in with ye're tiny balls talking behind a computer screen like ya'll Bertie big Bollox and have a bit of manners


Pml.....OI stop it miss


----------



## dannythinx (Oct 4, 2014)

MissMartinez said:


> @dannythinx
> 
> I'm a proper Alpha male but I have an Alpha wife and always ask how high when she tells me to jump. I'm still the boss though


my mum said I was alpha so I'm ****king alpha. Don't make me trace you through your IP address


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

dannythinx said:


> more like my wife would be humping him with a strap on black mamba


ohhhhhhh hello wife


----------



## dannythinx (Oct 4, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> ohhhhhhh hello wife


pop round anytime


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

You up for it skye?

Im young free and single and willing to mingle

my wife?

ooops, sorry I forgot about her

dannythinx


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

@naturalun

I'm looking great after this cycle

I'm of to London to cheat on my wife because she doesn't know my UKM password..

"I'm his wife he left open UKM

And I found out about his tactics the c**t it's dead "


----------



## RexEverthing (Apr 4, 2014)

Frandeman said:


> @naturalun
> 
> I'm looking great after this cycle
> 
> ...


Did that really happen?!


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

@zorrin

Made 4 Kilos of Ice last night, put a Blue Z in the largest crystal. Flogged it to a Chinaman.

I actually think the majority of his posts were, in fact true.

Miss you Z man. :thumbup1:


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

RexEverthing said:


> Did that really happen?!


It did...few months back

Was funny ...didn't believe it at the beginning.

The c**t it's no back lol


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

the holocaust never happened

No one was gassed, they were starved and shot.

delhi


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

it makes my p*ss fizz

pinky


----------



## Varg (May 17, 2010)

banzi said:


> the holocaust never happened
> 
> No one was gassed, they were starved and shot.
> 
> delhi


mods can you delete my account?

everyone else please beg me not to leave and give me all the attention i desperately crave


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)




----------



## toxyuk (Sep 8, 2015)

banzi said:


> View attachment 116900


LMFBO hahaha


----------



## nitrogen (Oct 25, 2007)

but that don't mean it has to be liked and the majority of men definitely won't like that physique on a woman

:whistling:


----------



## Varg (May 17, 2010)

banzi said:


> View attachment 116900


Brilliant!


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

I dont know how to flirt

here are some pics of my tight glutes

mmm, you are not so bad yourself

....like you?

whatever gave you that idea?

Im just being me.

skye666


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Im going shooting guns with a dishy blonde muscle chick

ah...sorry , cant.

colin


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Anyone gunna have a crack at @Flubs posts?

Started but I just don't have the cray cray


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Plate said:


> Anyone gunna have a crack at @Flubs posts?
> 
> Started but I just don't have the cray cray


I can't even fake her level of cray cray


----------



## dannythinx (Oct 4, 2014)

banzi said:


> I dont know how to flirt
> 
> here are some pics of my tight glutes
> 
> ...


you saying shes like that with everyone or something?


----------



## nitrogen (Oct 25, 2007)

Thread to appreciate yummy mummies


----------



## nitrogen (Oct 25, 2007)

No derogatory comments need apply


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

nitrogen said:


> No derogatory comments need apply


Which one it's your mum??


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)




----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

dannythinx said:


> you saying shes like that with everyone or something?


you new here?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

@alotofpeople

Getting a bit fat so I'm gonna start eating clean.....you can't get fat eating clean


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Plate said:


> Anyone gunna have a crack at @Flubs posts?
> 
> Started but I just don't have the cray cray





FelonE said:


> I can't even fake her level of cray cray


I tried bIt just couldn't do it. It's not the same!!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Verno said:


> I tried bIt just couldn't do it. It's not the same!!


I did to but only managed level 2 cray


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Morning f**k face cu**s.

Just smashed a minimalist gym session as time running low.

Squats 10x10

Deads 10x10

flat bench 10x10

Incline bench 10x10

Flys 10x10 at every angle

Curls 10x50

Plate crushers (because my skull is too fu**ing hard to crush m8s) 10x10

Had a 10 second rest

Leg extensions for 100 reps

Leg Curls for 200 reps

A billion fu**ing situps

All done in 5 minutes you ****

@felone


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

FuqOutDaWhey said:


> Morning f**k face cu**s.
> 
> Just smashed a minimalist gym session as time running low.
> 
> ...


Lool before I'd even got to the bottom of this post I knew it was gonna be me haha

Good work nob ed


----------



## dannythinx (Oct 4, 2014)

@Frandeman

has it got a pussy? id fucck it

it hasnt got a pussy? id still fucck it

id ****k anything?

someone say pussy?


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

FelonE said:


> I did to but only managed level 2 cray



View attachment 117373
Hahahahaaaa....you guys....


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Flubs said:


> Hahahahaaaa....you guys....


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

FelonE said:


>



View attachment 117374


----------



## Grace45 (Jun 12, 2015)

Colin said:


> Calf pressing 295kg (without doubt) for reps.
> 
> Oops machines in lbs all along.


Ha Ha! Im a dick what can I say!


----------



## nitrogen (Oct 25, 2007)

Frandeman said:


> Which one it's your mum??


The one that squeezed you out? :lol:


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

> @neuroscience


Got some concotion, put on 12 kilos of muscle in 4 days. Blew my Cosmic mind. Ascended.

Etc, etc & ad nauseum.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

latblaster said:


> Got some concotion, put on 12 kilos of muscle in 4 days. Blew my Cosmic mind. Ascended.
> 
> Im in constant pain you know
> 
> Etc, etc & ad nauseum.


fixed


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Just ****ed the misses brains out for the past 12 hours to show the bitch who's boss after she looked at the cashier in primark.

Gave him look and he knew who was the ALPHA.

@Archaic


----------



## Varg (May 17, 2010)

Alright lads, gonna get me a sweet motor, all the bishes be mirin.

Gonna make it.

Got a one way ticket round the world, should I go or keep my shitty job?

Alright lads off to Ibiza for the season, loads of bishes, lads gonna be jelly of me am a sick cvnt.

Been cycling 3 weeks, gonna start lifting soon, have made some good gainz, am 10st now, bishes be mirin.

Alright lads, still living at home.


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

What is it? I don't understand?

its meant to look like a penis?

whats a penis?


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

jeez you boys

skye


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

vetran said:


> jeez you boys
> 
> skye


yh ok I think iv been milked THANK YOU


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

Skye666 said:


> *yh ok I think iv been milked THANK YOU*


dont want no trouble skye lol


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

vetran said:


> dont want no trouble skye lol


u would get it boyo


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Thought I might get some sex tonight but she's in bed so looks like I won't had a wash aswell ...might have to go on POF ...after iv kicked the neighbors dog for looking at my pit bull with attitude ...


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Skye666 said:


> Thought I might get some sex tonight but she's in bed so looks like I won't had a wash aswell ...might have to go on POF ...after iv kicked the neighbors dog for looking at my pit bull with attitude ...


lol who's that?


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

> yh ok I think *iv been milked * THANK YOU


Is there a video? I think a few lads would like to see that as a fetish thing.


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

Plate said:


> *lol who's that?*


obviously some tw*t on here


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

vetran said:


> obviously some tw*t on here


haha ahhhh I get it now lol


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

EpicSquats said:


> Is there a video? I think a few lads would like to see that as a fetish thing.


what do u think young man? That be a no.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

vetran said:


> obviously some tw*t on here


lol...yep


----------



## dannythinx (Oct 4, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> lol...yep


looking back over this thread Skye, you're getting ruined


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

@TommyGuns

No bois I nott pushin' sum lab...an I isn't selling nuffink.

You treid Lucifer Labs?


----------



## dannythinx (Oct 4, 2014)

latblaster said:


> @TommyGuns
> 
> No bois I nott pushin' sum lab...an I isn't selling nuffink.
> 
> You treid Lucifer Labs?


haha


----------



## herb (Nov 1, 2014)

fu**ing brilliant


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

How fu**ing amazing is Baltic... It's just the best the test, Tren, anavar everything is just amazing!! I'm like a walking Baltic seller it's just better than everything else....

anyone remember baltic john :lol:


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Did a load of Cocaine with my girlfriend last night, used a syringe, withdrew some blood & sprayed it everywhere. Btw, I'm not gay, I just look like Cliff Richard.

@raptor


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

latblaster said:


> Did a load of Cocaine with my girlfriend last night, used a syringe, withdrew some blood & sprayed it everywhere. Btw, I'm not gay, I just look like Cliff Richard.
> 
> @raptor


Sh1t he came out with


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

> How fu**ing amazing is Baltic... It's just the best the test, Tren, anavar everything is just amazing!! I'm like a walking Baltic seller it's just better than everything else....
> 
> anyone remember baltic john :lol:


look guys, this stuff blows everything else out the water;

heres a photo of my stash which i keep in the bedroom, had to move the bed out though to fit it all in, only personal use mind, pricelist to follow with more photos, oh and did i tell you how good this baltic is.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

ILLBehaviours inbox is now full.


----------



## nitrogen (Oct 25, 2007)

what would you do if you was in love with a girl years ago, like 15 years and broke up with her and she wasn't part of your group of friends or from your area so you didn't really get a chance to reconcile things properly how you would've liked or to ever really get to see her again, t

wtf is this thread about!? :confused1:

5 or 6 different equally messed up subjects not being clearly discussed all wrapped up in one complete mess of a thread

great work op lol :thumbup1:


----------



## workinprogress1 (Oct 1, 2015)

nitrogen said:


> what would you do if you was in love with a girl years ago, like 15 years and broke up with her and she wasn't part of your group of friends or from your area so you didn't really get a chance to reconcile things properly how you would've liked or to ever really get to see her again, t
> 
> wtf is this thread about!? :confused1:
> 
> ...


aww bless, you didn't get it

it's post in the style of another forum member, not the copy and paste another forum members posts

do you see why that thread wouldn't really work?

it's alright if you don't, just post a popcorn gif

8 pages of epicness, suppose it was only a matter of time before someone came along who didn't quite understand the concept and what was going on

usually my money would be on that person being banzai but seen as how he started the thread it was nice of you to take up that role


----------



## workinprogress1 (Oct 1, 2015)

i'm not usually laughing out loud when i type lol but genuinely am this time

*sees thread title post in the style of another forum member*

*goes away and copies and pastes another forum members posts*

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## nitrogen (Oct 25, 2007)




----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

My girl is totally oblivious that she is in fact my little silver medal

workinprogress1


----------



## toxyuk (Sep 8, 2015)

ILLBehaviour said:


> look guys, this stuff blows everything else out the water;
> 
> heres a photo of my stash which i keep in the bedroom, had to move the bed out though to fit it all in, only personal use mind, pricelist to follow with more photos, oh and did i tell you how good this baltic is.


i was thinking of testosquirel at first he loves baltic lols haha plus always going on about buying everything so no one else can have it


----------



## toxyuk (Sep 8, 2015)

testosquirel

just paid off UK customs three times the street value keep this AP getting in the wrong hands TF.


----------



## nitrogen (Oct 25, 2007)

I want to bulk to put clean weight on but lose from certain areas. My legs and arms don't grow, no matter how much I eat.


----------



## nitrogen (Oct 25, 2007)

Lols this lols that lols everything


----------



## nitrogen (Oct 25, 2007)

I don't think it's right to humanise dogs.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

nitrogen said:


> Lols this lols that lols everything


why does this threads meaning seem totally alien to you?


----------



## nitrogen (Oct 25, 2007)

banzi said:


> why does this threads meaning seem totally alien to you?


According to this I'm human

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/newstopics/howaboutthat/ufo/11201602/Quiz-Are-you-an-alien.html


----------



## toxyuk (Sep 8, 2015)

think nitrogens been doing magic mushrooms hehe

is nitro a girl or a guy i cant work it out ?


----------



## workinprogress1 (Oct 1, 2015)

@banzi


----------

